# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  DSB 10cm vs DSB 2.5Cm - An Experimental Comparison of Sandbed and Plenum-Based System

## João Magano

Acabei de ler um artigo da AdvanceAquarist, que penso devemos acompanhar com alguma atenção, ainda é só a 1ª parte, mas já há algumas conclusões interessantes.

Fizeram experiencias sobre o comportamento de aquarios montados com diversos esquemas:

- Plenum com camada de areia de 9 cm
- Plenum com camada de areia de 2,5 cm
- camada de areia de 9 cm (DSB)
- camada de areia de 2,5 cm 

e, se bem compreendi o texto, entre outras conclusões, verificaram que a partir das 2 semanas, não é significativa a diferença de concentrações de amonia, nitritos e nitratos entre os varios sistemas  :Admirado:  .... 

Será que andamos a montar DSB e Plenum para nada ?  :EEK!:  

www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/6/aafeature

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Muito bom João! Já temos com que nos entreter.....

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Gostaria muito de ver este artigo comentado aqui no forum pois parece acabar com a comprar de dezenas de kilos de areia.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/6/aafeature

que dizem?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Muito interessante. Parece que voltamos aos temas interessantes e que valem a pena de facto discutir.
Finalmente vejo uma tentativa de fazer um estudo sério para comparar sistemas com um mínimo de replicação e padronização .
No entanto, eu não tiraria conclusões precipitadas aliás porque tal como os autores do estudo referem isto é apenas um estudo inicial .
As conclusões que se podem tirar têm que ter em conta os seguintes aspectos:
- como os autores referem, este estudo não envolveu seres vivos nem uma alimentação "natural" e mesmo assim em 2 aquários idênticos exibiram resultados muito diferentes ( a biologia é de facto lixada ); agora imaginem que mesmo quando colocarmos o mesmo numero tamanho e espécies de seres vivos, basta haver uns que comam mais do que outros ou com comportamentos diferentes ( por exemplo ao mexer o substrato ), para apesar de serem os mesmo os resultados serem diferentes
- não usaram a mesma fonte de substrato ,ou seja variaram a espessura da camada , com plenum ou sem plenum e de diferente granulometria; por isso não sabem explicar a diferença nos resultados obtidos com o fosfato e ao poder tampão ( alcalinidade/pH) que foi o que mais variou; e isto pode apenas ser devido ao facto do areão mais grosso ter fosfato na composição e dissolver-se mais
- houve disnitrificação idêntica em todos os sistemas porque apesar da continua entrada de amónia , o nitrato não se acumulou; mas também não desceu abaixo dos cerca de 70 mg/l e nós sabemos que isto é incompatível com a manutenção de corais e até peixes; è verdade também que a ultima medição dos nitratos aparenta ter sido aos 140 dias ou seja cerca de 4 meses e meio o que pode ser cedo para desenvolvimento adequado de desnitrificação ; será que a partir dos 6 meses as diferenças entre a capacidade de desnitrificação entre os sistemas não apareceriam?será que com seres vivos numa camada maior capaz de albergar uma biodiversiade maior não teriamos mais disnitrificação se correctamente inoculada e mais bem mantida?; pelos vistos a necessidade de  sistemas complementares como refúgios com macroalgas , rocha viva e escumadores ( por diminuição a montante )para ajudar na disnitrificação e zerar os valores parece ser imperiosa.
- de facto parece confirmar-se que o plenum não trás nenhuma vantagem sobre a DSB, ou seja, o tão elaborado sistema de construção de forma a manter um espaço vazio que permitiria uma diferença de redox entre as camadas o que seria mais eficaz na manutenção da alcalinidade ,do ph e do cálcio , e na desnitrificação parece confirmar-se não valer a pena ; é claro que mais uma vez, resta comparar durante mais tempo e com seres vivos.

Mas este é o caminho para podermos um dia dizer de facto se um sistema é melhor que o outro.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Se bem que o estudo seja de extrema importancia para nós, penso que deveremos aguardar pela segunda parte da evolução do mesmo estudo.

Tal como disse o Rui, os exemplos demontrados, sem vida alguma nos aquarios e consequentemente sem necessidades de alimentação, provam para nós basicamente para já uma realidade já por nós conhecida. 

Um aquario com extrema facilidade nitrifica, seja ele qual for o substrato utilizado. Agora em termos de desnitrificação, e essa sim é o nosso problema/objectivo, podemos observar a necessidade de mêses de maturação. 

O que nos alerta mais uma vez para o perigo do carregamentos de vida num aquario recem montado e para as imperiosas trocas de agua de agua regulares pelos menos nos primeiros 6 mêses.

Vários são os autores que indicam que apenas conseguimos vêr se um aquario deu ou não resultado passados 18 mêses. 

Quanto ao uso do plenum, mesmo aqui, ainda acho que a analise dos dados não permitem conclusões definitivas.  Penso que a diferença de redox entre as camadas pode contribuir a longo prazo sim para o bom tamponamento do sistema assim como a demanda em cálcio de um sistema. Se esse tamponamento é mais eficaz ou não que o de uma DSB masi estudos ainda terão de ser feitos para o concluirmos.

Estou pessoalmente convencido que a acidificação superficial dos substratos resultado de excrementos e restos de matéria organica nos vai reorientar pra uma nova leitura de valores nas amostras agora efectuadas.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Aqui no Brasil eu não uso DSB de 9 cm, pra mim 9 cm não é DSB. Normalmente usamos com 12 a 13 cm.

É por isso que acho que o resultado ainda não está conclusivo. Outra coisa que é importante é que a diferença entre Jaubert e DSB se mostrou inexistente para esta realidade de substrato baixo (2,5 e 9 cm). Isso reforça uma opinião minha no IPAq onde eu opino que é muito mais importante termos preocupação com a *segurança* da montagem do que se usamos um sistema "a" ou "b". O estudo mostra que ambas as montagens funciona.

Só achei que faltou um experimento com substrato de 13 cm e outro de substrato de 16 cm. Assim teríamos uma visão mais ampla.

Mas acho que o experimento contribui para diminuir essa relação de times de futebol que os aquaristas tem com o sistema que usam. Isso já está antiquado. Agora o número de variáveis encontrados num aquário montado é tão grande que este experimento deve ser considerado como *importante* mas *preliminar*. Evidencia o que já vinhamos dizendo, que as diferenças são sutis. Mas ainda não é conclusivo quanto a vários fatores.

Um exemplo é a meiofauna. Um aquário estéril como este não permite o desenvolvimento de meiofauna. Sabendo que a meiofauna se multiplica melhor em sedimento fino, isto podereia alterar os resultados para aquários com e sem plenum com sedimento fino.

Acima de tudo, a relação entre sedimento e a biota e flora bacteriana é fudamental. Estamos falando de um substrato *vivo*. E neste aspecto o experimento não proporcionou uma completa colonização dos substratos. Neste ponto, acredito que as diferenças poderiam deixar de ser tão pequenas.

Não dá para descredibilizar o experimento, ele foi feito dentro da metodologia científica. No entanto temos que ter cuidado ao generalizar seus resultados, como alguns sugerem: ainda não é conclusivo e não podemos ainda dizer que não há diferença entre os dois sistemas. Mas é uma importante indicação de que as diferenças entre sistemas e entre altura de substrato podem ser sutis.

Teremos ainda que aguardar mais estudos.

----------


## João Magano

Criei um topico exactamente sobre este artigo, no dia 16 de Junho, mas não tive muito sucesso, apenas o Ricardo demontrou interesse   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry: 

An Experimental Comparison of Sandbed and Plenum-Based Systems

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...) apenas o Ricardo demontrou interesse  (...)


Imprimi o artigo e já o li várias vezes.... mas não tenho ainda certeza acerca das conclusões...no entanto...
....parece-me que terei que concordar com o Gustavo ... a falta da micro-fauna é evidente!

*PS: Por razões óbvias juntei os dois tópicos!*

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu gostava de perguntar ao Gustavo o que faz a meiofauna efectivamente para ter um papel tão importante. Nós sabemos que as bacterias nitrificam e desnitrificam . Então qual o papel da meiofauna? É "apenas" mexer o substrato e fragmentar a materia organica e transportá-la para as camadas inferiores de forma a biodisponilizá-la de uma forma mais "atractiva" e fácil de utiilizar para as bactérias?Ou existe algum papel metabolico mais directo? Isto ,é claro para além de servirem de alimento também.
Acho que todos falam de meiofauna e de micro-fauna de uma forma um pouco abstracta como se fossem uns seres divinos que por artes mágicas melhoram a qualidade de água do aquário.
A pergunta é - O que são, o que é que fazem concretamente e de que forma o fazem?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

A meiofauna se alimenta de matéria orgânica. Como todo organismo, parte desta matéria orgânica é eliminada na forma de CO2 que vai pra atmosfera ou para o sistema tampão do aquário, parte se tranforma em tecido vivo, parte é excretada.

Quanto mais elos tróficos tivermos num aquário melhor a energia será aproveitada. Portanto, além dos papéis definidos pelo Rui, também temos a incorporação da energia, eliminação de uma fração dela na forma de CO2.

Tabém não podemos menosprezar a importância desta incorporação por estes pequenos seres. Em alguns casos encontramos 3000 indivíduos da meio fauna por cm3 de sedimento. O trabalho deles é muito importante ao ecossistema marinho e se conseguirmos manter-los no aquário com certeza traremos estes enefícios ao mesmo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao vejo qual e o objectivo desta experimentacao. Um DSB para ser eficaz e desnitrificar precisa de infauna para manter a camada superficial com oxigenio e para transportar materia organica para ser processada nas zonas anaerobicas que contem as bacterias que irao converter os nitratos em gas de nitrogenio e portanto desnitrificar, e isso nao acontece de um momento para o outro vai levar meses para desenvolver essas zonas de bacteria.

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Gustavo,




> Isso reforça uma opinião minha no IPAq onde eu opino que é muito mais importante termos preocupação com a segurança da montagem do que se usamos um sistema "a" ou "b". O estudo mostra que ambas as montagens funciona.





> E neste aspecto o experimento não proporcionou uma completa colonização dos substratos. Neste ponto, acredito que as diferenças poderiam deixar de ser tão pequenas.



Lendo o que você escreveu eu fiquei com mais duvida ainda.

O estudo mostra que ambas as montagens funcionam ou se tiver mais colonização dos substratos as diferenças das pesquisas vão ser maiores???

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

> Aqui no Brasil eu não uso DSB de 9 cm, pra mim 9 cm não é DSB. Normalmente usamos com 12 a 13 cm.


De que modo é que podemos fazer crescer a DSB de 3cm para 9cm ou 13 cm sem matar toda a infauna que lá se encontra há meses? 

G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gonçalo


Em minha opinião não tens problema algum em acrescentar substrato ao aquario. Aliás quer no sistema Jaubert, quer no sistema DSB, o aquarista deve de repôr de tempos a tempos o substrato, pois é natural que exista dissolução deste ao longo dos tempos, diminuindo assim a camada de areão.

Não podemos esqueçer que é precisamente essa dissolução que vai contribuir para a reposição de cálcio e do tamponamento (KH) do aquario. Aliás é essa mesma a razão porque usamos areia coralina e não uma qualquer.

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Olá Júlio




> o aquarista deve de repôr de tempos a tempos o substrato


Quando dizes repor significa uma TPS - Troca Parcial de Substrato, tipo TPA? Acho que inventei uma nova sigla  :Whistle:  

E de quanto em quanto tempo é que devemos fazer esta TPS?

E imaginando que tenho 3 cm de substrato posso passar para 12cm sem nenhum tipo de cuidado? Se cobrir o substrato com 7 ou 8cm de areia coralina não vou impedir que os organismos aeróbicos respirem e matar toda aquela vida?

G

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Quando dizes repor significa uma TPS - Troca Parcial de Substrato, tipo TPA?


Deve ser algo mais no género de RPS - Reposição Parcial de Substracto ... (ahahahhaha - agora a sigla é minha!!   :SbClown:   .. ahahah)


Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Se não fizeres esse aumento repentino de uma vez só, a bicharada vai migrar de novo para as camadas superficiais.




> TPS - Troca Parcial de Substrato





> RPS - Reposição Parcial de Substracto


Acho que quer numa, quer outra designação falamos de duas situações semelhantes.
Na TPS - (Troca Parcial de Substrato) e na RPS - (Reposição Parcial de Substracto), básicamente falamos em repôr o substrato que foi retirado quer pelo sifunamento e fruto da dissolução do mesmo.

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Caros

Não me parece que estejamos a falar do mesmo. Troca não significa definitivamente Reposição. 

Repomos o que se dissolveu ou foi sifunado; trocamos o que está "usado" . 

Isso significa que é expectável que ao fim de, digamos, 1 ano a DSB deverá ter menos x milímetros de altura devido à dissolução de areia coralina? Esta parte percebo, se desaparecem x mm de DSB é bom mesmo que reponhamos o nível exacto.

Mas, o que é que se "usa" na DSB? É mesmo necessário proceder à TPS de tempos a tempos? E em que quantidade? A DSB perde as suas qualidades se não fizermos as ditas TPS? (Ah! pelos vistos a minha sigla ainda faz sentido   :SbSourire:  )

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Mas, o que é que se "usa" na DSB? É mesmo necessário proceder à TPS de tempos a tempos?


Em minha opinião, não.

Não devemos incomodar a fauna do substrato.

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Nesse caso o Ricardo tem razão, não se fazem trocas parciais mas repõe-se o substrato que se vai dissolvendo lentamente.

Júlio, não sei se já existe esse questionário mas seria interessante perguntar aos participantes deste forum qual a altura das DSB que têm os seus aquários. O que pensas?

G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok Gonçalo

Foi colocada uma votação para o efeito.  :SbOk2: 
Caso algum membro tenha uma mistura de substrato fino/grosso, deve de considerar na votação areia fina

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estas "DSB" de 2,5cm estão-me a dar cabo dos neurónios todos  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*
*
*
Com 2.5 cm não é DSB (Deep Sand Bed) ... é só "SB" - Sand Bed !!! Sim.... porque de "deep" não tem nada !!!!
*
*
*

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Esta era uma das conclusões que eu procurava. DSB tem que ser mesmo deep. Já agora, no vosso entender quão "deep"?


Algo me diz que deverei acrescentar uns cm de areia coralina à que já lá tenho.

G

----------


## Julio Macieira

DSB - 12 a 13cm de areia fina (é a, minha opinião), já agora devo acrescentar que se for em areão gosso deveria de ser mais de 15cm e tambem em minha opinião, fica mesmo assim bem mais dificil de desnitrificar.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Quanto mais profunda mais habilidade vai ter de desnitrificar por prover uma maior {"surface area"} traducao?? para bacteria anaerobica mas isto nao quer dizer que uma mais fina nao pode desnitrificar mas nao vai ser tao eficaz como uma de 10-12 Cm ou mais.

----------


## Didos Farm

Caros Amigos,

em primeiro lugar e como já tenho feito anteriormente gostava dár os parabéns ao REEFFORUM pelo trabalho que tem vindo a desenvolver no sentido de desenvolver cada vez mais este que para além de ser minha profissão por tão apaixonante que é continua a ser o  meu Hobby. São 3h30 da manhã não tenho sono e estou a escrever sobre tudo que faço no meu trabalho (GRANDE MALUCO, eh).

Em segundo gostava de agradecer a 100% a todos os que de dentro e de fora do nosso pais participam habituamente neste forum salientando sem menospresar os outros alguns amigos Brasileiros (tradução irmãos deste nosso Portugal) que por aqui mostram a experiência de um povo que penso ter muito para nos ensinar.

Desculpem a lamecha mas gostei de ler todas as repostas a este tópico, porque todos expuseram as suas ideias com a máxima lógica e extrutura de pensamento, bem como um humor fascinante (DSB versus SB)

Realmente a primeira coisa que reparei foi o titulo do Tópico na página principal e estava eu ao telefone de dia e não resisti a rir do titulo:
DSB 10cm vs DSB 2.5Cm

Só agora tive tempo para o ler, mas tenho alguns apontamentos a adicionar:

Como já foi dito e bem DSB (Deep Sand Bed) é na minha opinião uma área destinada na superficie para bacterias Aeróbicas (responsáveis pela Nitrificação) e apenas nas partes profundas onde não existe oxigénio por ser precisamente uma área anaérobica destinada para bactéras anaerobicas (Responsáveis pela Denitrificação). Logo aqui temos um problema se o DSB tiver apenas 2,5cm é que exitirá oxigénio em tudo o seu volume, e assim na minha opinião Denitrificação não puderá ter lugar.

Depois temos a area da Microfauna que existe no areão que também quanto maior for a profundidade maior será a sua quantidade e variedade.

No entanto e penso que se conclui um pouco isto nesta fase do estudo, ao fim de 4 meses e meio as diferenças são minimas e na minha opinião por 2 factores diferentes, primeiro é pouco tempo para o arranque ao nivel Anaerobico até mesmo no de 10cm e segundo porque sem um ambiente com fauna e flora e introdução de alimentação o tempo que demora é ainda superior. Tem tudo a ver com o equilibrio da natureza quanto mais forem as fontes de nutrientes, mais e mais rápido aparecem os consumidores.

Gostava de chamar a atenção para um ponto, é que a este momento dos intervenientes que votaram eu diria que a maioria é absoluta ao atinjir mais de 60% relativamente aos que utilizam DSB ou têm menos de 5cm de areão, deve querer dizer alguma coisa.

Falava-vos de mais um ponto e agora fugindo um pouco á questão que seria se o melhor é DSB 10cm ou irónicamente falando SB 2,5cm:

Na minha opinião o DSB 10 ou até 20cm ou mais apenas deveria ser aplicado em aquários publicos ou algo do genero em que não nos é possivel utilizar a quantidade suficiente de rocha viva, e/ou Escumadores, Denitrificadores, etc...Mas como hoje em dia e apesar de todos nós nos queixarmos de falta de dinheiro os Aquários publicos têm tudo isso e muito mais e até mergulhadores 3 ou 4 vezes ao dia em cada tanque para retirar excessos de comida e dejectos através de aspiração, nem aí tem vantagens.

No passado era o que se utilizava mais inclusivé em conjunto com o sistema Jaubert que é igual mas apenas fazendo passar a água por dentro do areão o que é deveras contraditório visto que pelo menos perto da área dos tubos de sucção das cabeças vamos têr altos niveis de Oxigénio.

Hoje em dia montamos aquários em nossas casas com boas quantidades de rocha viva, escumadores, etc... e se for necessário o mergulhador também cá estamos para a bela da aspiração.

Assim sendo parece-me a mim a melhor forma de trabalhar a actual em que o areão deve de ser pouco, fino e de qualidade.

No entanto não estou com isto a dizer que os DSB não funcionamm tenho até casos de clientes que mantêm quantidades brutais de "Carne", quero dizer peixe em quantidade, em quantidades de água relativamente pequenas com rocha de má qualidade e a carregar com comida diáriamente com força. Dou o exemplo por exemplo de um aquário com 1,5m x 0,5 x 0,6 com 5 Acanthurideos/Zebrasomas com entre 15cm e os maiores na ordem dos 30cm, Corais, Outros peixes sortidos na ordem dos 5 peixes entre 8 e 12cm e ainda uns 10 pequenos. Parece assustador mas eles andam lá, e os testes são bastante equilibrados e regulares sem flutuações quer a nivel biológico quer ao nivel dos Sais. No entanto estamos a falar dum ecossistema com mais de 5 anos a rodar, só por curiosidade que também me parte todo só de pensar a filtragem é um Eheim Profissional II de perto de 1000 l/h e o resto são cabeças para movimentação e um escumador nada do outro mundo.

Tenho outros exemplos de aquários em que ao fim de 2 anos com DSB 15cm e Sump, Escumador e carradas de boa rocha o sistema ainda desenvolve niveis de Nitratos e Fosfatos.

Tenho outros exemplos como o aquário que tenho estado a montar que com 15 dias e já com rocha, corais, peixes, etc... os animais estão em perfeito estado e não desenvolve niveis nenhuns. Apenas tem boa rocha, areia da fina apenas para decorar na ordem dos 2cm +-e cabeças para movimentar a água, nem sequer tem filtro (para já, no futuro levará sump e mais tarde um bom escumador para que eu possa alimentar todos os animais sem receios).

Resumindo: o que quero dizer com tudo isto é que para uma boa montagem, estável fácil de manter e equilibrada o melhor mesmo é o SB 2cm, boa rocha, boas equipas de limpesa (para cansar menos cá o mergulador) e bom material ao nivel da filtragem, a partir daí é meio caminho para o sucesso.

Quem quiser fazer a montagem pelo esquema do passado, ok.

Pensem no seguinte exemplo do passado:

Ontém tive um cliente (enviado por um aquariofilo de Lagos para que eu ajudasse a encaminhar o homem, que ainda por cima é alemão e tem tido dificuldade em comunicar) que leu num livro com mais anos que eu (de certeza) que o melhor sal a utilizar seria o Sal de Salina mas o da parte Suja ainda por limpar, resultado:

Testei a sua água pois por telefone tinha pedido que quando cá viesse que me trouxesse alguma, e era assim:

PH7,7
KH140mg (8º dKH)
Ca120mg
MG120mg
NH3 0,1
NO2 0,1
NO3 10mg
PO4 2,5mg

Conclusão: o cálcio e o mágnesio não se encontram em quantidades práticamente nenhumas no Sal da Salina. No passado era o que se utilizava e este homem vai em frente com o mesmo sistema, vai gastar mais para subir os niveis todos do que se utiliza-se sal de qualidade. Mas vamos fazer a experiência.

Lógica da história os sistemas do passado podem funcionar mas a evolução permite-nos atinjir mais fácilmente o nosso fim, gastando menos e creando muito melhores condições.

Uma das regras base que se alteraram nos ultimos anos é que no passado achavamos que a matéria orgânica era essencial existir em alguma quantidade.

Hoje sabemos que quanto mais matéria conseguirmos impedir de Nitrificar, menos Nitratos teremos para denitrificar. Assim sendo o DSB provoca a tendência pelo menos no inicio do aquário (Talvez até ao 1º ou 2º no) para grandes depósitos para um numero restrito de consumidores e portanto a tendência para niveis de NO3 e PO4.

Desculpem a seca e obrigado a todos os que tiveram a paciência para ler pois a mim ajudou-me imenso, agora já tenho sono.
 :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Desculpem-me lá estar a fazer de moderador mas parece-me que temos aqui duas opiniões em sentido contrário:




> Resumindo: o que quero dizer com tudo isto é que para uma boa montagem, estável fácil de manter e equilibrada o melhor mesmo é o SB 2cm, boa rocha, boas equipas de limpeza (para cansar menos cá o mergulador) e bom material ao nivel da filtragem, a partir daí é meio caminho para o sucesso.


.vs.



> Aqui no Brasil eu não uso DSB de 9 cm, pra mim 9 cm não é DSB. Normalmente usamos com 12 a 13 cm.


Este post está interessante.   :Palmas:  

Pelos vistos (60% assim o responderam) a comunidade Reefforum está mais virada para a SB. Será que o faz porque está certa que é o melhor sistema ou porque, por exemplo, o substrato é muito caro para fazer uma verdadeira DSB?

G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá RF amigos

1º Penso que esta a ser feita confusão Berlim/DSB

2º A amostra dos votantes, não é elucidativa





> o substrato é muito caro para fazer uma verdadeira DSB?


Em minha opinião sempre fica mais em conta que a rocha viva.

Devo ainda confessar que a tentativa de copia de alguns sistemas so por si, pode não ser a melhor solução para um aquarista. O aquarista deve de pensar num sistema que se adapte aos seus conhecimentos e essencialmente ao trabalho (de conservação, investigação e analise) que pretende dispender para o seu aquario. Sistemas como o Berlin, Jaubert, ou mesmo o novo BB, podem ser excelentes soluções para a montagem de um aquario alem de eventualmente serem as mais simples de manter. Estou pessoalmente convencido que o sistema DSB é o mais dificil e mais trabalhoso, que alem do mais exige mais conhecimentos do aquarista.

Não esqueçamos que vivemos em Portugal, e como tal estamos longe das fontes de inoculação dos nossos sistemas, não nos restando outra alternativa (a quem opta pela DSB) a troca de copos de areia entre membros.

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Júlio

Seria interessante se pudesses desenvolver um pouco mais este teu comentário:




> Estou pessoalmente convencido que o sistema DSB é o mais dificil e mais trabalhoso


Para mim, e estarei certamente enganado, a DSB consiste em manter um nível de substrato com mais ou menos profundidade e deixar que a vida que ali se vai desenvolver faça o trabalho de limpeza e desnitrificação. Pelos vistos eu também deverei ter alguns cuidados que estou a descurar. O que é que me falta fazer? 

G

----------


## Didos Farm

Caros Amigos,

Como disse o Julio e bem não vamos aplicar um sistema porque alguém disse ser o melhor. 

O que temos é que estudar bem qual o melhor sistema a aplicar no nosso caso.

O que digo é que o DSB pode resultar perfeitamente bem, mas como o Julio diz é bem mais trabalhoso e no inicio de fraca funcionalidade, pois só ao fim de pelo menos 1 ano começa a fazer efeito e não é em todos os casos.
No entanto temos de pensar que o DSB é uma "tentativa" de produzir os mesmo efeitos que temos na rocha através da denitrificação e criação de microfauna consumidora de nutrientes. Assim sendo na minha opinião pode funcionar perfeitamente se pensarmos em utilizar menos rocha viva, mais equipamento e poucos animais no arranque. Desta forma poupamos dinheiro na rocha viva, mas temos de arrancar com mais calma. Com o tempo na minha opinião o nivel de consumo de nutrientes desta "nova Rocha Viva/ Areão) será muito alto e assim teremos um excelente equilibrio. O problema pode verificar-se no primeiro ano pelo menos.

O sistema de utilizar pouco areão, boas quantidades de rocha, etc... parece-me mais simples e imediato para qualquer iniciado ter sucesso rápidamente.

Mas todos os sistemas são válido, temos é que saber lidar com eles.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)pois só ao fim de pelo menos 1 ano começa a fazer efeito (...)


Ao fim de 3 meses (ou menos) o meu substracto evoluiu como se vê ... 
..por isso neste ponto não posso concordar contigo Mário ....
ANTES:


DEPOIS:


Falta uma foto de agora .. vou tentar tirar ainda hoje ou amanhã....
Agora nem vos digo nada .... a produção gasosa é enorme... embora não veja a infauna posso verificar alguns "tuneis" deixados por ela...





> Pelos vistos eu também deverei ter alguns cuidados que estou a descurar. O que é que me falta fazer?


E eu também!!!   :Coradoeolhos:  
Sim .. porque se há coisa que não me dá trabalho nenhum é a minha DSB (que por acaso só tem 8/9 cm) .... foi só misturar vários tipos de substracto MUITO fino, alguma areia da nossa costa....
...agora é só olhar para ela!!!
Depois de ter uma boa equipa de limpeza... equilibrada e bem escolhida.... só faz a revisão aos 100 000 !!!

Trabalho dá o escumador (que é preciso limpar e eu detesto aquela nhanha) e outros equipamentos ....

....por isso .. estou como o Gonçalo ...deve-me estar a falhar algo ... mas no aquário ainda nada se queixou!!! .... e eu gosto mais de "atender" aos pedidos deles do que a teorias generalistas .... por isso ...deixo-me estar na minha alegre ignorância....

Ricardo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gonçalo

Começo por afirmar: Eu montei uma DSB

Tal não significa que deva ser copiado pela maioria dos membros.

Em primeiro lugar pelo facto de falarmos de aquarios com 40 a 50cm de altura o que torna muito dificil por o sistema em funcionamento. Porque ? Simples. Observemos o seguinte.

Num aquario de 40cm de altura por exemplo: Se colocarmos os 12,5cm (pelo menos de altura de substrato) e deduzirmos uma margem minima de 5cm de segurança do limite maximo da capacidade do aquario temos uma coluna de agua de 22,5cm. Tendo em atenção que vamos precisar de rocha para colocar no aquario (para colonização do aquario), ficamos com um sistema deveras limitado quer tem termos de quantidade de agua, quer em termos de funcionalidade, já que dificilmente conseguimos colocar a circulação necessária ao sistema sem que esta intrefira sobe as camadas superficiais do substrato, perjudicando desta forma a desnitrificação.

Um outro dos problemas é a nossa dificuldade em obtermos meio-faunas adequadas, já que as unicas fontes de inoculação que temos disponiveis, são a vida que migra das nossas rochas e existem muitos outros seres imprescindiveis ao bom revolvimento das nossas camadas mais superficiais, que apenas se encontram disponives em areas e zonas de recife. Vários são os artigos disponiveis na net em que abrodam a problemática do crach da DSB. Pelo que tenho observado o problema reside essencialmente na falta (quer em quantidade, quer em qualidade) de equipes biologicas equilibradas, que remecham o quanto baste o nosso substrato.

Pessoalmente, utilizei mais 200kg de rocha para colonizar o meu substrato, mas, a partir dos 6 meses foram removidos mais de 80kg, (depois de colonizado o substrato) para consegir ter uma melhor circulação interna.

Devo de acrescentar que em minha opinião, quem usa uma DSB pouca rocha precisa de manter no seu aquario, precisa sim de muita rocha para colonizar o susbrato, mas após essa fase, a rocha pode ser removida, bastando ficar apenas e só o que se entender em termos estéticos ou decorativos.

Apenas aconcelho o uso de DSB a aquaristas mais experientes ou que tenham um minimo de 60 cm de altura no aquario.

Ricardo

Como sabes esses desenhos no teu substrato são fruto da libertação do hidrogénio. Um aquario bem montado ao fim de 15 dias nitrifica, não ha aqui grandes novidades. Agora a capacidade de desnitrificação tens de esperar um pouco mais.

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Colocada por Dido's



> O sistema de utilizar pouco areão, boas quantidades de rocha, etc... parece-me mais simples e imediato para qualquer iniciado ter sucesso rápidamente


Foi o que eu fiz no início já lá vai quase 1 ano. Muita RV e 3 cm de areão fino.

Talvez esteja na hora de aumentar a altura do areão para melhorar a performance do mesmo. 

Júlio
O meu aquário tem 60cm de altura pelo que penso que não terei problemas em aumentar um pouco a altura do substrato.

Colocada por Ricardo 



> alguma areia da nossa costa....


É seguro? Essa areia deve ser recolhida em algum local específico? Areia que esteja sempre debaixo de água, por exemplo?

G

----------


## Julio Macieira

> O meu aquário tem 60cm de altura pelo que penso que não terei problemas em aumentar um pouco a altura do substrato.


Em bom Português. Ou sim, ou sopas. 

Traduzindo :SbSourire:  : Ou aumentas eventualmente a rocha e a circulação (mantendo esses substrato), ou sobes o substrato para 12 a 13cm e podes mais tarde diminuir a rocha.

No teu caso sugeria a montagem padrão de um sistema Berlin. Muita rocha, muita circulação, muita luz e escumador a sério. No que diz respeito ao escumador, posso parecer um exagerado, mas em minha opinião para este sistema deverá ter uma capacidade de 3 a 4 vezes hora a litragem total do aquario.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> É seguro?


Essa discussão já foi tida noutro lado .. e deu pano para mangas ...
O que te posso dizer é que em todos os aquas que tenho ajudado a montar tenho colocado areia da nossa. Como exemplo; no meu são cerca de 50 Kg, no do Pedro Pacheco mais de 75 Kg.



> Essa areia deve ser recolhida em algum local específico? Areia que esteja sempre debaixo de água, por exemplo?


Sim .. de preferência ..  a das dunas tem por vezes muitos esporos de pólen...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Recordo apenas que já existe um tópico neste forum que aborda a problemática e melhor forma de montar uma DSB em: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=272

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Colocada por *Ricardo Lacerda*
> Como exemplo; no meu são cerca de 50 Kg, no do Pedro Pacheco mais de 75 Kg.


Se a memoria não me falha, acho que me tinhas dito 105kg quando a pesaste com a balança do Paulo (teu vizinho).
É a vantagem de ter um bom AMIGO, é que foi o Ricardo que foi a Figueira recolher a minha areia.
Só alerto para um pequeno grande pormenor, depois de recolher a areia é necessário lava-la muito muito muito bem.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Será que frisei bem  :Confused:  
É mesmo necessário lava-la MUITO BEM!!!

----------


## Didos Farm

Ricardo, 

na minha opinião se tirares ao fim de 3 meses toda a rocha nesse aquário apenas mantendo o DSB ficarás ao fim de um tempo com niveis de NO3 e PO4. Se achas que não experimenta e depois conta ao pessoal.

Num aquário com um DSB de boa dimensão 12 a 15cm com mais de 1 ano é possivel que se já estiver bem colonizado consigas tirar toda a rocha viva e o aquário continuar sobre rodas com todos os valores "zerados".

Mas esta é apenas a minha opinião.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O problema com o DSB atraves do tempo e PO4, e um facto que nao podemos escapar pode levar 2 anos ou pode levar 7 anos, mas,  para mim nao ha um metodo melhor de desnitrificar e aceito o desafio e quando for necessario irei substituir o meu. Existe muitos que prefirem remover a carga organica atraves de excelente circulacao e escumador em vez de desnitrificacao e nao ha nenhum problema com este metodo. Cada um tem que escolher o que vai trabalhar melhor para si.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> (...)se tirares ao fim de 3 meses toda a rocha nesse aquário (...) tirar toda a rocha viva(...)


Mas será que isso interessa a alguém? ... qual a questão de tirar a RV? ....
Ela não está lá só para fazer de "filtro" .. tem muito mais funções!!! Abrigo para as diversas espécies de peixes e crustáceos, base para o crescimento e colocação de corais e ainda aspectos meramente estéticos...

Não considero por isso como válido o argumento de "tira a RV e depois vais ver!" .....
...ninguém pensa em fazer isso!!!

A RV está lá .... esteve lá ... e estará lá !!! Tanto num sistema de DSB como num Berlin ou outro qualquer....
....
E é nesse pressuposto  que volto a dizer .... repara na evolução do meu substracto .... achas que precisei de um ano?

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Então o meu voto foi em vão... *5 cm areia fina* e não _grossa_!!!

----------


## Didos Farm

Ricardo,

Quando digo para tirares a rocha viva seria para teres conclusões, não que ache que o deves fazer.

Apenas para veres os niveis a subirem e assim concluires que o DSB ainda não está realmente equilibrado e a ponto de te "zerar" valores.

----------


## George Gouveia

neste estudo há varios problemas que eu não gosto :

1) usaram amónia quimica .
2) como foi dito o areão não tinha vida e o próprio jaubert diz que o segredo do seu sistema está na fauna no areão . por isso que alguns têm resultados positivos e outros não .
3) essa vida não vem da rocha viva pois a rocha viva tem animais --salvo excepção -- que não gosta do areão .
4) se entrar luz por baixo não se faz a desnitrificação .
5)o DSB não é só para tirar nitratos mas sim fornecer cálcio ,mag,stroncio, etc . e isso nem todos os areões fornecem .
6)acho que o melhor  -- e para mais nos U.S.A.  -- seria fazer varios testes com pelo menos os areões mais vendidos ,e com faunas desnitrificantes , que há lá companias que só fazem isso , para ver o resultado e comparar e com amónia orgânica .
7) quanto ao tirar a RV e ver os nitratos etc., subir ,parte da amónia que está no aquario é transformado pelas bact. das rochas ,ora essa amónia já não está a ser transformado e como tal há um desiqulíbrio bact. que é preciso repôr .

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

O link www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/6/aafeature deixou de funcionar. Alguem sabe o novo link da página? Não o consigo encontar  :Admirado:

----------


## António Paes

Júlio, acabei de clicar no link que puseste e fui logo ter 'a pagina, podia ser que estivesse temporariamente em manutencao a pagina.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss..esteve muito tempo "aterrada"....inclusivé até dava erro ao abrir o nosso tópico, mas ainda bem que ja está online.


Obrigado pela informação António

----------


## Luis Delgado

Oi Pessoal:

Passei por aqui por este tópico e o papo foi mesmo bom.  :Palmas:  

Todavia, apesar de já estar "encerrado", não queria deixar de recomendar, a quem estiver interessado, a leitura deste artigo do Ronald Shimek sobre DSBs. 

http://www.rshimek.com/reef/sediment.htm

Para mim, que ainda estou a dar os primeiros passos nos Salgados, a leitura de vários artigos, designadamente este, foi muito útil para decidir avançar para um Sand Bed de 8/9 cm. Todavia, para o meu nano, é mesmo um DSB pois só fico com 25 cm de altura de água, o que no meu caso até é bom, pelo facto de só usar lâmpadas PC, apesar de ficar com menor volume de água.

Aproveitava também para dizer, em termos de colonização inicial, que usei um bocado de areia de um aquário estabilizado e que tenho procurado, ir trazendo rochas vivas de menor dimensão, ao longo do tempo, quando vou à minha loja preferida, com o objectivo de ir procurando aumentar a bio-diversidade do substrato. O resultado disso é que já tenho bicharada que nunca mais acaba. Não há cm3 em que não encontre algo a mexer, cavar, etc.

No meu aqua, tenho 45 Kg de Caribsea aragamax sugar sized que propicia um meio adequado ao desenvolvimento de uma bio fauna muito importante. Se a granularidade da areia for grande, os organismos conseguem movimentar-se melhor e é mais fácil de se reproduzirem.

No essencial, optei por este sand bed pelo facto de representar um reforço enorme em termos de área útil disponível para a fixação de bactérias aeróbicas e anaeróbicas, e que acabam por multiplicar por várias vezes a área das próprias RV. Como o meu aqua é pequeno, nunca poderia ter uma quantidade de RV muito grande...

abraço.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Só mais umas breves notas.

Será que o PO4 é "processado" (processado não é o mesmo que fixado) pelas DSBs como alguns posts parecem fazer crer?

Tenho muitíssimas dúvidas que seja. Se assim for, a redução química do dito é feita contra que ião? E qual o agente que o faz? Será que todo o fósforo vai depois parar aos aminoácidos da biomassa que se vai criando (micro e macro)? O fósforo não é um gaz por isso fica por lá de uma maneira ou de outra.

Com o Sulfato a coisa está bem estudada e nem sempre acaba bem (H2S - sulfuretos que ainda assim podem ter libertação gasoza) mas com o malfadado fosfato parece-me que a via principal é ser fixado não biologicamente, mais concretamente pelo Ca ou Mg da aragonite o que na prática é uma bomba relógio à espera duma quebrazinha de pH. Nesse caso, não temos outro remédio senão fazer TPSs (Trocas parciais de substrato   :SbClinOeil:  ), substituindo um substrato "carregado" de fosfatos por outro mais puro. Aqui a coisa seria em tudo semelhante a substituir matéria filtrante química (Ex: Rowaphos) embora com menor frequência mas com muitíssimo mais trabalho e riscos.

Um dos problemas clássicos das DSBs é o chamado "crash" (devolução massiva de nutrientes fixados durante muito tempo). Conheço quem já tenha passado por isso e não é nada agradável.

Quanto à necessidade de colonização, tive uma ideia que talvez venha a praticar, que passa por inocular lama de estuário que é dos substratos mais biologicamente ricos que existe.

Resumindo:
Já com alguma experiência própria que o demonstre (atribuo o problema de cyano que tenho - já numa fase suficientemente madura do sistema - ao facto do meu SB se ter transformado numa bateria de fosfatos) parece-me que um DSB ou SB tem um período de vida limitado que será mais longo se houver menos comida, um bom skimmer, macroalgas, boa colonização e remoção química dos fosfatos e compostos orgânicos dissolvidos (ex: rowaphos e carvão activado).

O que sucede é que muitas vezes o tempo de vida do aquário é inferior à "data de caducidade" do substrato e a coisa acaba bem :-) Quantos membros têm aquários com mais de 2/3 anos com DSBs? Seria interessante saber-se.

Se a ideia é ter um tanque bem povoado a funcionar por uma década não me parece uma boa coisa apostar num DSB ou SB sem que seja em combinação com remoção química de fosfatos. Mais dia menos dia "eles" regressariam, quais zombies, para nos assombrar.

----------


## Igor Neto

DSB é o k?

----------


## Luis Delgado

Igor,

DSB é um acrónimo de Deep Sand Bed, ou seja um substrato de areia com uma profundidade considerável (geralmente acima de 8 cm) que é objecto de alojamento de uma enormidade de bicharocos benéficos para o ecosistema do aquário e que a partir de uma certa profundidade actua como agente desnitrificador (conversão de nitratos em azoto, que é inerte - 70% do nosso ar é azoto), nas zona anaeróbicas (onde não há oxigénio). 

Todavia, se leres os posts anteriores tens a explicação toda. Basta ler. No meu post anterior, aqui deste tópico, podes ver um link para um artigo que dá uma boa explicação do que são e de como devem ser usados.

----------


## Igor Neto

Luis Delgado dou te desde ja os meus sinceros parabens pela tua forma clara e explicita de explicar e tambem pelos os teus conheçimentos propricios a situação deverias estar a frente das perguntas do forum.
Mas ja agua eu tenho um areao da caribe life (marca concorrente a aragonite viva) onde posso encontrar areao morto mais barato para pôr por cima é que so tenho 2,5 cm  :Frown:  gostaria se me pudesses ajudar de encontar mais 10 libras.
Um Abraço conto com a tua ajuda.
Igor NEto.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Agradeço o elogio, mas não se aplica porque, na verdade, ainda percebo muito pouco disto.

Não sei qual é a granularidade do areão de usas. Pessoalmente aquele que eu gosto mais é o Caribsea aragamax sugar sized, muito fino e excelente para o alojamento da fauna dos DSB. O artigo que te referi fala nisso e mostra fotos. Se não tens plenum, recomendo-te este tipo de areia. Podes encontrar em diversas lojas aqui em Lisboa e arredores. Praticamente todas as boas lojas de salgados têm isso. Vêm em sacos de 15 Kilos.

Agora, se já tens peixes e o aquário montado com água, *NÃO RECOMENDO*, porque o aragamax faz a água extremamente leitosa. Nesse caso será melhor arranjares algo de maior granularidade que não afecte demasiado o teu aqua.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Eu acho que estão fazendo confusão sobre o que é DSB e o que é SB.


DSB é um substrato profundo e fino em baixo do aquário, que em sua primeira camada oxigenada fará a nitrificação (transformação de amônia em nitrito e depois em nitrato).

Já abaixo da camada oxigenada bactérias anaeróbicas degradam o nitrato tranformando em nitrogênio gasoso.

Já o fosfato não é reciclado de forma subsancial. Apesar de ser útil na bioquímica dos animais, é usado em pequenas quantidades, praticamente insignificante.

A maior fonte de consumo de fosfato no meio marinho são as algas, do fitoplâncton ou as bentônicas.

Eu não acho que o DSB dá trabalho, acho inclusive que um aquário com DSB é muito mais natural que um Berlin. Agora tem pessoas que não ligam para ter uma grande diversidade de organismos, que se importam mais com o equilíbrio mesmo que através de equipamentos.

----------


## José Perpétua

Quando comecei nos salgados (sem experiência nenhuma) tentei absorver o máximo de informação em tudo que era leitura fosse livros, fóruns ou dicas das lojas online. Mas quanto mais lia mais confuso ficava e o meu 1º aquário deu-me muitas dores de cabeça. Há 1 ano atrás quando montei o actual pensei em não cair novamente em dúvidas e tracei um plano de montagem e manutenção que até agora não alterei apesar de nos primeiros tempos pensar que não tinha sido a melhor opção. Segui muito o raciocínio do Gustavo Duarte e hoje só lhe posso estar agradecido. Obrigado Gustavo pelos excelentes temas que tens desenvolvido e por expores de forma tão clara aquilo que pensas.
Montei com DSB (180 kg de aragamax sugar size para 195x70) tentei colonizá-la o melhor que pude dentro do que se arranja cá em Portugal, aditivos só oligoelementos e somente quando tiro um copo de porcaria do escumador, alimento bem os meus animais e acima de tudo estou "agora" bastante satisfeito com a opção.
Na foto abaixo dá para ver a quantidade de areia que tenho sendo que a madeira tapa uns 4 cm e na parte de trás do aquário é bem mais alta.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, José:

Parabéns pelo teu aqua. Está com excelente aspecto !!!  :Palmas:  

Já tens setup do teu aqua descrito aqui no reefforum?

Manda mais informação (setup) e mais fotos do teu aqua para a malta ver.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta espetacular Jose !




> Manda mais informação (setup) e mais fotos do teu aqua para a malta ver.


Sim por favor   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Magano

A segunda parte deste artigo:www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/7/aafeature

Já agora, para facilitar o enquadramento, e uma vez que este topico foi bastante participado,  :Pracima:   :SbLangue18: , repito o link da primeira parte: www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/6/aafeature

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Na minha opiniao os resultados nao sao surpreendentes. Com o DSB areia fina o ph,alk,cal e mais alto e nitrato mais baixo embora PO4 continua a ser problema !




> By the end of the experiment, pH was significantly higher in aquaria with fine (8.22 ± 0.02 SE) than coarse (8.10 ± 0.02 SE) sediments (df = 1, F = 7.68, p = 0.01). For nitrate, the overall analysis of variance was not significant (df = 7, F = 1.25, p = 0.34). However, there was a significant particle size by depth interaction effect (df = 1, F = 6.48, p = 0.02), in which deep, coarse (27.41 mg / L ± 6.89 SE) and shallow, fine (20.42 mg / L ± 6.89 SE) sediments have the highest average final nitrate concentration, while shallow, coarse (12.08 mg / L ± 6.89 SE) and deep, fine (0.67 mg / L ± 6.89 SE) sediments consistently had the lowest final nitrate concentrations. Phosphate ended up significantly higher in aquaria with coarse (0.35 ppm ± 0.02 SE) than fine (0.02 ppm ± 0.02 SE) sediments (df = 1, F = 119.69, p < 0.01). Phosphate was also significantly higher among deep (0.22 mg / L ± 0.02 SE) than among shallow (0.15 mg / L ± 0.02 SE) sediment treatments (df = 1, F = 5.70, p = 0.03), although this comparison becomes non-significant after Bonferroni correction. Alkalinity was significantly higher in tanks with fine (1.97 meq / L ± 0.06 SE) than with coarse (1.69 meq / L ± 0.06 SE) sediments (df = 1, F = 12.03, p < 0.01). Finally, calcium concentrations were significantly higher in tanks with fine (340.42 mg / L ± 2.89 SE) than with coarse (327.92 mg / L ± 2.89 SE) sediments (df = 1, F = 9.35, p < 0.01).

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas,
Sem duvida um tema interessante,é mais um daqueles assuntos em que não há consenso,cada um tem a sua opinião formada. :Admirado:  
Respeito,aceito e compreendo aqueles que optaram pela DSB,mas a minha opinião pessoal é diferente,não no que tóca á importancia que esta tem para o equilibrio quimico/biologico do aquario,mas apenas por não gostar do efeito estético e por isso costumo dizer que tenho uma "embirração" em ver DSB no aqua principal. :SbSourire:  
Sendo assim,tomei a decisão de fazer uma boa DSB(com cerca de 20cm de profundidade),mas no refugio(superior),ficando assim com todas as vantagens que esta trás ao sistema,sem me estragar a estética do aqua principal,que ficará com uma camada fina (2/3cm) de sugarsize . :SbOk3: 


PS-queria acrescentar,que se não gosto do efeito visual das DSB no aqua principal,então bare bottom nem se fala...horrivel. :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> Sem duvida um tema interessante,é mais um daqueles assuntos em que não há consenso,cada um tem a sua opinião formada. 
> Respeito,aceito e compreendo aqueles que optaram pela DSB,mas a minha opinião pessoal é diferente,não no que toca à importância que esta tem para o equilíbrio químico/biológico do aquario,mas apenas por não gostar do efeito estético e por isso costumo dizer que tenho uma "embirração" em ver DSB no aqua principal. 
> Sendo assim,tomei a decisão de fazer uma boa DSB(com cerca de 20cm de profundidade),mas no refugio(superior),ficando assim com todas as vantagens que esta trás ao sistema,sem me estragar a estética do aqua principal,que ficará com uma camada fina (2/3cm) de sugarsize .
> 
> 
> PS-queria acrescentar,que se não gosto do efeito visual das DSB no aqua principal,então bare bottom nem se fala...horrível.


 :Olá: Bom dia Luís
De facto e como poderás ler no artigo que acabei de traduzir sobre este tema e que entreguei ontem à "gráfica do AGÁ TÊ ÉME ÉLE" para tratamento e publicação aqui (provavelmente hoje se a "gráfica" trabalhar ao domingo :Coradoeolhos:  :yb624: , alias o artigo está aqui no fórum na área de trabalho da equipa de administração e moderação) existe muita controvérsia mas em boa medida por falta de compreensão, falsas expectativas assentes em má informação, etc...seja como for é uma técnica/metodologia que tem aspectos interessantes nomeadamente aspectos ligados à selecção da areia e sua granulometria e a relação da mesma com o bem estar de muitas espécies que muitos de nós mantêm, espero que o artigo te ajude e ajude todos a melhor compreender, tirar partido dos LAP (Leitos de Areia Profundos = Deep Sand Beds) e já agora não sei qual a cubicagem do aquário mas 15 cm talvez sejam suficientes...sugestão que fica ao teu critério. :SbOk3: 
ssshhh :yb665: , não digas a ninguém...deixo aqui uma pontinha do véu levantado... :yb665: 

*Uma Introdução Aos Leitos de Areia Profundos* Para o aquário Marinho Natural Parte 1…parte única 
*Artigo por: Anthony Calfo* *Traduzido por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira* 
_NT: Depois dos excelentes artigos sobre os refúgios, boa metodologia para a exportação natural de nutrientes, era imperativo abordar os leitos de areia profundos. Espero que a versão Portuguesa deste excelente artigo de Anthony Calfo, lance esclarecimento sobre um tema muito falado e muitas vezes mal por falta de conhecimento. Além disso a analise sobre o calibre da areia tem aqui destaque esclarecedor que espero ajude na definição e escolha do substrato que mais se adequa aos organismos e resultados do sistema pretendidos e lance esclarecimento sobre “coisas inexplicáveis” que aconteceram ou acontecem sem que alguma vez se suspeite da verdadeira origem._ 
_Pedro Nuno Ferreira – 24-03-2007_ 




[Fotografia por Lorenzo Gonzalez] 

_Legenda: “As estratégias de leito de areia profundo abriram dimensões completamente novas para manter peixes, plantas, invertebrados anteriormente difíceis

_O uso de substratos profundos no aquário marinho evoluiu consideravelmente na última década. Nas mais amplas definições da estratégia, um aquarista pode usar uma ampla gama de substratos e classes. A aplicação mais popular até à data tem sido a areia de aragonite fina a profundidades estáticas de 7,5 cm ou mais. Algumas pessoas também incorporaram “plenums” sob os seus substratos na esperança de benefícios acrescentados (ver mais sobre isto abaixo). Sem um plenum ou qualquer outra modificação a metodologia é simples, natural e pode ser bem benéfica para o aquário.

Os leitos de areia profundos também conhecidos como LAP (NT = DSB = Deep {Profundo} Sand {Areia} Bed {Leito}) contêm muitos benefícios para além da estética. De facto existe um número crescente de produtos de areia disponíveis para ajudar a replicar quase qualquer biótopo imaginado: material oolítico _(NT: Oolítico é relativo a oolíto que em Geologia significa pequena concreção mineral, esférica ou elipsoidal, formada por camadas concêntricas de natureza geralmente calcária, do tamanho de ovos de peixe)_ das Caraíbas, areias negras tais como as das praias do Havai ou da Indonésia, areias cor-de-rosa que são reminiscentes de um paraíso da Samoa e muitos outros substratos naturais que incluem atraentes conchas inteiras ou fragmentadas, por exemplo.......


.......


*0.2-1-0 mm – calibre açúcar refinado*…excelente para desnitrificação e estratégias de leitos de areia profundos (LAP [NT: LAP=DSB]) que procuram redução natural de nitrato (RNN). Ideal em profundidade para cultivar sargassos como _Syringodium_ e _Thalassia_. Muito suportadora de estruturas de raízes capilares em mangues vermelhos (Rhizophora mangle). Estimula o melhor zooplâncton (como copepodes) a desenvolver-se em refúgios. *Substrato* ideal para corais de vida livre como as _Fungia, Trachyphyllia, Goniopora stokesii_ e _Catalaphyllia jardinei_. Este é o calibre ideal dos grânulos para a maioria dos detritivoros e animais filtradores/peneiradores de areia do recife. 


 


Nota*: têm de ter em atenção da taxa de dissolução rápida de alguns leitos de areia. Na maioria dos sistemas saudáveis a aragonite fina tem uma meia vida de 18-24 meses. Isso significa que depois de dois anos um leito de areia de 7.5 mm terá reduzido para metade possivelmente por isso já não cumpra a sua função (outra causa não mencionada para criticas injustas de LAP mal geridos). Por essa razão, os aquaristas que procurem um controlo de nitratos óptimo são aconselhados a resistirem a serem frugais e aplicarem adequadamente os leitos de areia profundos e adicionar mais *substrato* se necessário ao longo do tempo.


*1.0mm a 2.0mm Areia de calibre médio*…semelhante em forma e função ao *substrato* açúcar refinado. Requer profundidade ligeiramente maior para efectuar a desnitrificação (10 a 15cm mínimo recomendado). Tamanho de grânulo mais grosseiro dá uma mistura interessante para a proliferação de espécies de micro crustáceos (tais como amfipodes, copépodes e misideos). Plantas calcárias prosperam aqui incluindo Halimeda, Udotea e Penicilius. Esta areia é inadequada para organismos filtradores/peneiradores (demasiado grande) tais como pepinos do mar e góbios. 




.....

e fica por aqui por agora...até logo :Coradoeolhos:  :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Pedro,
Obrigado pelas dicas,alias aproveito para te agradecer o esforço por todos visivel,no que tóca á tradução de exelentes artigos e pelas tuas intervenções no forum sempre de forma pró-activa. :yb677:  
Já agora digo-te que a cubicagem(expressão engraçada :SbSourire:  ) do aquario será de 0.524m3,que é como quem diz 524lt(brutos),o refugio é pra ser elevado e remoto(fica na outra divisão,ou seja do outro lado da parede)as dimensões definitivas ainda não as defini,mas estou a pensar em algo do tipo 80x20x45,com a tál DSB e iluminação a contra-ciclo.
A minha grande duvida ainda está no que lá irei colocar,é o tema que tenho andado a estudar actualmente.
Se desse apenas importancia á funcionalidade,talvez optasse apenas pela Chaetomorpha,mas como o refugio fica á vista estou a pensar nalguma Caulerpa,talvez uns pézitos de Xenia ou até quem sabe de mangues. :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro,
> Obrigado pelas dicas,alias aproveito para te agradecer o esforço por todos visível,no que toca á tradução de excelentes artigos e pelas tuas intervenções no fórum sempre de forma pró-activa. 
> Já agora digo-te que a cubicagem(expressão engraçada ) do aquário será de 0.524m3,que é como quem diz 524lt(brutos),o refugio é pra ser elevado e remoto(fica na outra divisão,ou seja do outro lado da parede)as dimensões definitivas ainda não as defini,mas estou a pensar em algo do tipo 80x20x45,com a tal DSB e iluminação a contra-ciclo.
> A minha grande duvida ainda está no que lá irei colocar,é o tema que tenho andado a estudar actualmente.
> Se desse apenas importância á funcionalidade,talvez optasse apenas pela Chaetomorpha,mas como o refugio fica á vista estou a pensar nalguma Caulerpa,talvez uns pézitos de Xenia ou até quem sabe de mangues.


 :Olá: Bom dia Luís
Obrigado pela gentileza das tuas palavras :Olá: , a ideia é mesmo essa, pro-actividade, ajuda, comunicação construtiva e útil, partilha de informação, cultura, civismo...

Essa cubicagem de 0.524m3, ou seja 524 litros, ligeiramente mais de meio metro cúbico, é sem dúvida  :SbOk3:  e a do refúgio 0.072m3, ou seja 72 litros bem boa :Palmas:  além do que essa sensibilidade de dar simultaneamente importância ao aspecto funcional e ao estético é de aplaudir :Palmas: . Eu penso da mesma forma e estou a trabalhar nesse sentido. Assim e para ajudar na escolha de biótopo para o refúgio que se te depara, e levando em conta a cubicagem do refúgio, que tal (e poderás ler no artigo quando for publicado, e obrigado por não contares a ninguém... :HaEbouriffe:  :yb665:  que te dei um bocadinho antecipadamente :yb624: ) começares a estudar biótopos de mangue, onde encontrarás inúmeros animais, muitos dos quais poderás ver errado ou não, nos aquários de recife. Dependendo do fluxo de água, corrente, volume, poderás escolher cavalos-marinhos criados em meio doméstico, poderás escolher uma pequena raia por exemplo, mas teria de ser uma espécie que não cresça para além de 20cm, o que de momento só tenho dados para espécies diadromas ou anadromas que se vendem como sendo de água doce ou são-no mesmo(vê aqui a explicação http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_migration) ou mesmo de água doce, poderás ainda escolher crustáceos, enfim vou tentar dar mais exemplos depois de fazer uma pesquisa. 
Ora imagina o que seriam esses animais a nadarem/andarem por entre as raízes do mangue, num meio calmo com luz ténue dado que o grosso da luz fica retido pela copa do mangue, enfim uma zona de floresta de mangue misteriosa, quente...bem por este andar só falta mesmo dares de caras com os Piratas a esconderem o tesouro... :SbSourire19: 


ups... de onde saiu este...acho que é o capitão Pedro Nuno "Bartholomew Roberts" Ferreira...em dia de festa :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

bem e agora continuando que tal consultares aqui este elo muito interessante: http://www.usp.br/cbm/artigos/mangue.html e este aqui que até tem uma imagem de ilustra o ambiente de que falo: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manguezal 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Mangroves.jpg


ou este aqui que se preocupa com aspectos ambientais também: http://www.ambientebrasil.com.br/com...as/mangue.html

Pessoalmente também ando a escolher o que colocar no meu refúgio que para já tem algas da nossa costa, esponja da nossa costa que se está a dar muito bem e camarões da nossa costa. Dado o tipo de biótopo ali reunido, ando a considerar hipóteses, cavalos-marinhos que se agarrariam ao Sargassum vulgare?, uma moreia das pequenas?... e ainda não decidi mas já tenho umas ideias que vou aproveitar para aprofundar com este tópico.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos, boa noite Luís Carrilho
Tal como prometi, estou de volta e já encontrei isto aqui para ajudar a dar ideia para um mangue assente num LAP (Leito de Areia Profundo=DSB) no refúgio:



e aqui a explicação de como "funciona" o mangue



este aqui também é interessante



que podem ir lendo enquanto procuro mais. Tenho encontrado muitos artigos sobre o litoral Brasileiro, talvez os nossos membros do Brasil possam ajudar e explicar mais desse biótopo fabuloso que lá têm...que tal, Gustavo Duarte, Matias Gomes, Constantino Filho...galera do Brasil que mais nos podem explicar/ensinar?, pelo menos a mim :Big Grin:  :SbOk3: 

Até já :HaEbouriffe: 
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Pedro,
Mais uma vez obrigado pela atenção e simpatia. :SbOk2:  
Já agora digo-te que tive a oportunidade de ver com os meus proprios olhos como é um ambiente de manguezal e a palavra é mesmo espetaculo,a forma como cria junto ao mar um ecossistema onde uma incrivel quantidade de organismo se reproduz,cresce,busca abrigo etc é fantastica. :SbOk3:  
Apesar de me obrigar a repensar a montagem do refugio no que tóca a dimensões,iluminação etc,a ideia dos mangues vai ganhando força. :SbSourire2:  
Aproveito para deixar umas fotos feitas por mim de uma zona de mangue no Brasil em Agosto de 2004,para os companheiros terem uma ideia. :Pracima:  


PS-depois de voltar a ver estas fotos,só me vinha á cabeça"e o Diogo Lopes que está a vender a 10€ o pé...". :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Mais este aqui:



e aqui uma explicação mais ampla do ecossistema do mangue

http://www.cprh.pe.gov.br/downloads/...ao_e_Fauna.pdf

e aqui também:



mais aqui:



e aqui a continuação:



este aqui apresenta os animais:



e que tal umas ideias aqui destes localizados na grande barreira de recife 



gosto particularmente desta imagem:



olhem aqui um exemplo de aquario ou refúgio de biotopo de mangue:



tem um valente de um LAP (Leito de Areia Profundo=DSB) e explica parâmetros, etc...

e este também muito interessante:



e esta aqui:



um bocadito grande para o refúgio, mas bonita...

aqui sobre camarões na Louisiana...



uau...só pelas imagens vale a pena ver este



...e já agora, a libelinha ainda vai mas não ponham o "saltie" (crocodilo de água salgada :yb624: ).

ora este aqui...isto sim



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:M...a_Aquarium.jpg

enfim as possibilidades do mangue são imensas, bonitas e combinam bem com os LAP (Leitos de Areia Profundos=DSB). Vou continuar a pesquisar mas agora mais em detalhe os possíveis habitantes.
Tudo isto são sugestões para uma eventual aplicação de LAP (=DSB) num refúgio com mangues.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite

Depois do artigo sobre Leitos de Areia Profundos (LAP=DSB=Deep Sand Bed) tenho mais dois artigos interessantes sobre mangues de que oportunamente tratarei de colocar em Português aqui no fórum. Para já aqui vão mais algumas informações sobre aquários de mangue onde um LAP (=DSB) será uma boa base e metodologia, assim como informação sobre mangues e a sua criação.



um pequeno refúgio FVM (=DIY) em acrílico para conter mangues

http://saltaquarium.about.com/librar...icrefugium.htm

este artigo é interessante, é pena que esta publicação não colabore caso contrário teriamos o artigo em Português. Seja como for se necessitarem de ajuda eu ajudo.



este aqui também é interessante



mais informações sobre mangue e como manter



só pela beleza da imagem vale a pena, mas uma medusa do mangue não será boa adição...

http://norb.homedns.org/nwp/storycod...b/large-2.html

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa noite
> 
> Depois do artigo sobre Leitos de Areia Profundos (LAP=DSB=Deep Sand Bed) tenho mais dois artigos interessantes sobre mangues de que oportunamente tratarei de colocar em Português aqui no fórum. Para já aqui vão mais algumas informações sobre aquários de mangue onde um LAP (=DSB) será uma boa base e metodologia, assim como informação sobre mangues e a sua criação.


Olá Pedro,

Esse é um tema que me está a interessar...á muito que quero ter mangues, mas ainda não arranjei a melhor maneira para os meter no meu sistema.
Fico a aguardar esses dois artigos sobre mangues!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais info. interessante:
A Guide to the Ecology and Care of Mangroves _by Julian Sprung_
Mangroves in the Marine Aquarium _by Anthony Calfo_Mangroves in Reef Aquaria _by Daniel Knop_

----------


## Welington

acho que deve ser de 15 cm

----------


## João Castelo

Tenho uma sb com 2 cm´s e tudo corre bem. Se é melhor ou pior não sei, só sei que funciona e para mim está a ser uma boa solução.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Esse é um tema que me está a interessar...á muito que quero ter mangues, mas ainda não arranjei a melhor maneira para os meter no meu sistema.
> Fico a aguardar esses dois artigos sobre mangues!


B :Olá: a tarde Ricardo, boa tarde a todos
Acabei de entregar o artigo sobre mangues à gráfica do AGÁ TÊ ÉME ÉLE para processamento e posterior publicação. Espero que te ajude assim como à nossa comunidade. Posso adiantar que um dos aspectos fundamentais na selecção dos mangues é de que não tenha rebentos a brotar, sejam estes folhas ou raízes, caso contrário é absolutamente imperativo saber qual a salinidade da água de onde vêm ou então poderá ser o choque salino visivel no mangue que começa a enrugar-se todo e morre ao fim de algum tempo. Outro aspecto também fundamental é a "chuva" artificial na forma de aspergir as folhas com água doce e limpa todos os dias...e mais fica para o artigo que espero te ajude. Boa leitura.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
P.S.: É só um artigo porque o que eu pensava ser o segundo, é na realidade uma versão sem fotografias do primeiro que o Anthony Calfo publicou noutro sitio.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

È possivel o envio de sementes de rizophora... tem um amigo que inclusive recebeu de uma espécie vermelha norte americana.

Eu particularmente tenho preferencia pelas chaetomorpha... que são bem mais eficientes na remoção de nitrogenados que as rizophoras.

----------


## Roberto Passos

aqui no Brasil já é fato, que o plenum por ter ph baixo, dissolve o substrato fornecendo ao reef: Ca, elevando o KH, elementos traços e o que mais conter o substrato, inclusive fosfato (se nele estiver presente). O plenum não afeta a nitrificação ou denitrificação.
Aqui é considerado DSB: um substrato fino (sugar size) com uma camada de pelo menos 12cm. Varia de acordo com a granulometria do substrato, mas pode-se notar zonas sem oxigenação a partir de 9cm de profundidade do substrato, por isso a necessidade de termos profundidades acima de 12cm.
A fauna do substrato é tão importante quanto a sua profundidade, portanto temos que inocular fauna vinda do mar ou de outros reefs.
Podemos notar a importância do substrato quando observamos o resultado de reefs bare-bottom, estes normalmente tem problemas no controle do nitrato. Tendo que utilizar reatores de zeolitos, removedores, ou outros métodos para solucionar esse problema.
Lógico que o Gustavo Duarte pode responder esse tópico com muito mais riqueza de detalhes e propriedade que eu...
abraços

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá a todos, :Olá:  

Montei recentemente no meu sistema, um pequeno (39X50X15) refúgio com DSB de 20cm (granulometria de 1mm + ou -).



Toda a areia utilizada nesse refugio veio do meu antigo aquário, que esteve em funcionamento mais ou menos 1 ano. 

Essa areia foi lavada com água do próprio aquário (agua salgada a 26º) antes de a utilizar, afim de deixar vivos o máximo de organismos.

A ideia agora seria colocar lá umas macro algas para a ajudar do consumo dos nitratos.

Acham que essa DSB está bem-feita? Irá servir para alguma coisa devido as suas dimensões reduzidas? Ou só vai servir para acumular porcaria e devera ser retirada deixando só as macro algas?

Gostava de ter a vossa opinião sobre este assunto (particularmente a do Gustavo Duarte)

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Vá lá pessoal, comentem, a vossa opinião para mim vale ouro  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Vá lá pessoal, comentem, a vossa opinião para mim vale ouro


B :Olá: a noite
Assim à primeira vista pela imagem que colocaste parece  o leito de areia profundo LAP=DSB parece estar instalado numa area reduzida e não se percebe como flui a circulação. Sugeria que lesses atentamente este artigo que traduzi específicamente sobre esse asunto, os leitos de areia profundos ou LAP=DSB - Deep Sand Bed. Lá encontrarás respostas às tuas dúvidas e podes aproveitar para lá colocar todas as tuas perguntas.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8450

http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg...reia_profundos

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Me parece bem montado sim. O que não dá pra saber é se a quantidade de DSB total é suficiente para sua produção orgânica.

Outra coisa a ser observada é com o caudal. É importante que haja o caudal não muito forte para não revolver o substrato.

No ano passado aqui no Brasil tivemos uma moda do sistema Berlin bare Bottom. Agora, depois de alguns experimentando o sistema sem areia no fundo, vários já migraram de volta ao sistema DSB ou rDSB (DSB remoto, que é o que vc usa).

Agora é medir o nitrato e tentar se antecipar a qualquer problema. Empregar chaetomorpha pode ser interessante.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Gustavo Duarte, :Olá:  

Antes de mais, deixa-me agradecer-te a forma simples, simpática e elucidativa tua resposta. :Pracima:  

Quanto ao Refugio, ele está a ser alimentado por uma powerhead fraquinha de 300Lt/h, direccionada de modo a não levantar areia. No aquário tenho 40 a 50 Kg de Rocha viva, 3Cm de areia e escumador (penso que seja um Berlin), DSB só mesmo no refúgio.

Vou ver se consigo arranjar chaetomorpha também me parece uma excelente ideia colocar esse tipo de alga no refúgio.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Eu montei uma DSB remota com150 x 40 x 16 cm, a areia é sugar size,...0,1,pó!Como tenho a água a circular por outros aquários,haveria vantagem em colocar outro com dsb neste caso de cerca de 8 cm cada, dado que o Calfo fala no seu artigo para este tipo de areia em 7,5cm? Ou o que está ,está e não se mexe mais...?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos  :Olá: 

Em termos de desnitrificação, quanto mais fino for o substrato, menos altura deste é necessário para termos zona anaérobica.

Pesoalmente parece-me que como está está bem. Só colocaria uma nova DSB, se observasse aumento de nitratos no aquario.

Já agora. 

A fazer uma nova DSB utilizaria outro tipo de substrato (um pouco mais grosso). 
Cada granometria de substrato especifica, cria as condições especificas para uma adaptação especifica de espécies de seres.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> Eu montei uma DSB remota com150 x 40 x 16 cm, a areia é sugar size,...0,1,pó!Como tenho a água a circular por outros aquários,haveria vantagem em colocar outro com dsb neste caso de cerca de 8 cm cada, dado que o Calfo fala no seu artigo para este tipo de areia em 7,5cm? Ou o que está ,está e não se mexe mais...?


Uma DSB com essas dimensões dá e sobra!!! A minha tem apenas 50x50x12cm e até hoje funciona! Sei que os teus aquários são um pouco maiores, mas ainda assim parece-me que terás capacidade de desnitrificação suficiente.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - umas fotos dos corais e aquários eram benvindas...!! :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Sei que os teus aquários são um pouco maiores


Efectivamente...

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

A minha DSB é de 20 cm de areia fina e 3 de areia grossa

----------


## FabioAlexandre

Cá estou eu para ressuscitar esse tópico, pois é um assunto que muito me interessa.

Não deveria se usar a expressão DSB 10cm vs DSB 2.5Cm e sim DSB 10cm vs SSB 2.5Cm que seria DSB = Deep Sand Bed e SSB = Shallow Sand Bed.

O 1º experimento foi publicado no link Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Feature Article: An Experimental Comparison of Sandbed and Plenum-Based Systems. Part 1: Controlled lab dosing experiments que não está mais no ar, pois parece que o Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine saiu do ar. E o 2º no link Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Feature Article: An Experimental Comparison of Sandbed and Plenum-Based Systems: Part 2: Live Animal Experiments.






> - como os autores referem, este estudo não envolveu seres vivos nem uma alimentação "natural" e mesmo assim em 2 aquários idênticos exibiram resultados muito diferentes ( a biologia é de facto lixada ); agora imaginem que mesmo quando colocarmos o mesmo numero tamanho e espécies de seres vivos, basta haver uns que comam mais do que outros ou com comportamentos diferentes ( por exemplo ao mexer o substrato ), para apesar de serem os mesmo os resultados serem diferentes



No 1º teste não tinham animais vivos como já foi dito acima. Mas no 2º sim.





> - houve disnitrificação idêntica em todos os sistemas porque apesar da continua entrada de amónia , o nitrato não se acumulou; mas também não desceu abaixo dos cerca de 70 mg/l e nós sabemos que isto é incompatível com a manutenção de corais e até peixes; è verdade também que a ultima medição dos nitratos aparenta ter sido aos 140 dias ou seja cerca de 4 meses e meio o que pode ser cedo para desenvolvimento adequado de desnitrificação ; será que a partir dos 6 meses as diferenças entre a capacidade de desnitrificação entre os sistemas não apareceriam?será que com seres vivos numa camada maior capaz de albergar uma biodiversiade maior não teriamos mais disnitrificação se correctamente inoculada e mais bem mantida?; pelos vistos a necessidade de  sistemas complementares como refúgios com macroalgas , rocha viva e escumadores ( por diminuição a montante )para ajudar na disnitrificação e zerar os valores parece ser imperiosa.



No 1º experimento o nível de nitrato chegou ao final em torno de 70 mg/l em todas as variações de montagem, apesar de picos de mais de 80 mg/l em algumas montagens e alguns picos inicias a rondarem 100 mg/l quando na montagem. Mas como dito acima existia uma adição diária de amônia nos aquários. E se o nitrato deu uma estabelecida nos valores, é porque a desnitrificação estava por ocorrer. Quem sabe, se fossem feitas algumas trocas de água parciais para baixá-lo, ele não pudesse de estabilizar em valores mais baixos.

Mas no 2º experimento o valor final rondou a casa dos 20 mg/l e seus picos também foram menores. Talvez aí esteja alguma evidência que a presença de animais contribua para isso.

Mas independente dos resultados, ficou meio claro que a desnitrificação existe e, talvez, ela poderia ficar mais evidente se os experimentos ficassem mais tempo rodando. Pois teve épocas que eu nem acreditava que ela existisse.

Nota. Tenho os experimentos salvos em meu computador se alguém quiser, pois já saíram do ar.

Aliás, alguém sabe o que houve com o site deles?

----------


## ricardo f

eu ainda nao tenho aquario mas quando tiver vou por 6cm DSB

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É a minha vez de desenterrar este magnífico tópico.  :Palmas: 

Uma situação que for referida uns posts atrás pelo Nuno, foi a questão dos fosfatos (e outros nutrientes).

Será que uma DSB tem capacidade de processar TODOS os nutrientes? Por exemplo os fosfatos - sao todos processados pela DSB ou eles vão-se acomulando nela e mais-tarde-ou-mais-cedo, "libertam tudo" para a água causando os tais craches?

Se sim, como resolver este "problema"? Substituir a parte aeróbica da DSB de "tempos-a-tempos"?  :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> É a minha vez de desenterrar este magnífico tópico. 
> 
> Uma situação que for referida uns posts atrás pelo Nuno, foi a questão dos fosfatos (e outros nutrientes).
> 
> Será que uma DSB tem capacidade de processar TODOS os nutrientes? Por exemplo os fosfatos - sao todos processados pela DSB ou eles vão-se acomulando nela e mais-tarde-ou-mais-cedo, "libertam tudo" para a água causando os tais craches?
> 
> Se sim, como resolver este "problema"? Substituir a parte aeróbica da DSB de "tempos-a-tempos"?


 :Olá:  Hugo

Tenho um refúgio com uma DSB de 8cm,vai para 4 anos e o àqua que suporta tem como fosfatos 0,2 ppm (análises feitas há 5 dias).
Isto è tão só a minha experiência com a dita...de referir que tenho uma miríade de vermes que enterrando-se no substrato,me oxigenam o mesmo,tal como as minhocas o fazem na terra.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim mas julgo que o problema dos crashes é mesmo esse - até acontecerem tudo está (parece) bem!

Mas o "problema" está lá! É como o carvão activo enquanto não satura funciona, mas se fica saturado "devolve" tudo para a água!

Porque os nutrientes (alguns) não desaparecem por obra das bactérias, eles ficam é "retidos" e se saturam, devolvem tudo para a água e é aí que há os problemas.

Eu penso que o sucesso das das DSB's em muitos anos, é precisamente saber como contornar/retardar esta saturação.

----------


## joaoTomas

Bem visto este tópico ainda fiquei com mais duvidas se monto o meu novo sistema com DSB ou so com uma SB de 2,5 cm. 
 Mas estou a pensar iniciar so com uma SB e depois de alguns meses de saturação montar um refugio com uma DSBR (remote) de uns 15cm.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas qual é vantagem/diferença de ter a DSB no aquário ou num refúgio? O "problema"/cuidados a ter com uma DSB continuam a ser os mesmos.

A única vantagem que consigo perceber será a nível de matéria orgânica e Lixos que será mais fácil de controlar num refúgio, mas de resto... :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia 

Estes artigos explicam e ajudam a compreender e planear:

Leitos de Areia Profundos/Deep Sand Beds

L.A.P - Potencial do Leito de Areia Profundo

Anelideos - Vermes de Fogo - Por Ronald L. Shimek

As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (1ª Parte)

As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (2ª Parte)

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------

